# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Cerithium atratum

## Matias Gomes

CLASSE: GASTROPODA :: MARINHA
FAMÍLIA: CERITHIIDAE
ESPÉCIE:  Cerithium atratum (Born, 1778)
Tamanho médio: 20 a 30mm
Ocorrência: S.Paulo, R.Janeiro, E.Santo, Bahia, Alagoas 
Alimentação: algas
Esse snail é ótimo para revolver o substrato, passa o dia se locomovendo sob o substrato saindo durante a noite para comer as algas.





desova

----------

